
Container city: Freight container condos coming to Detroit - protomyth
http://www.mnn.com/your-home/remodeling-design/blogs/container-city-freight-container-condos-coming-to-detroit
======
protomyth
reviewing mcormier's comment might be in order
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4609152>

------
lutusp
It's an example of evolution:

Phase 1: consumers receive goods packaged in shipping containers.

Phase 2: consumers _become_ goods packaged in shipping containers.

